# iPod utilisé comme disque dur devient... illisible!



## 201291 (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour!

J'ai un iPod, et alors que j'étais chez un ami, ce dernier a mis "quelques" documents sur mon iPod classic. Or, possédant Windows, il a reformaté mon iPod en NTFS (sans passer par iTunes, comme si c'était un DD normal), puis il y a déposé les fichiers.

Maintenant que je suis de retour sur mon Mac, je branche mon iPod le Mac ne le reconnait pas...
-> "Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur."

Je le met sur un de mes PCs qui a Windows XP, et lui le reconnait, mais refuse de lire son contenu: il veut me forcer à le reformater avec iTunes.

Lorsque j'utilise l'utilitaire de disque depuis Mac pourtant, l'iPod est formaté au format "Mac OS X étendu (journalisé)"



Comment récupérer mes données sur l'iPod?
(Depuis Mac OS X ou XP)

Merci!


----------



## antro (26 Juillet 2010)

Moi je dit ton ami a fait une ENORME boulette.... (A partir de là, a voir si c'est encore ton ami. :rateau

Quelle idée de vouloir reformater un iPod !

Seule chance d'après ce que je comprends, le reformater avec iTunes sur PC, puis re synchroniser avec ton mac.


----------



## 201291 (26 Juillet 2010)

Ce que je veux ce n'est pas récupérer mon ipod. Ca je saurais faire.

Ce que je voudrais, c'est récupérer ce qu'il a mis.
(des documents déposé sur l'ipod en tant que disque dur)


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2010)

Étrange, il a dû être mal formaté à mon avis.

Pour des cas comme ça, il faut un formatage bas niveau et non un simple effaça de la table. En gros, il y  a peu de chance que tu arrives à avoir accès aux données comme ça, il faudrait des utilitaires d'analyse de disque qui remettrait tous les fichiers d'aplomb.


----------



## 201291 (27 Juillet 2010)

Tu as des noms à me conseiller?

Parce que mon ami avait très bien pu voir mon iPod reformaté, et y déposer des fichiers.


----------



## Dramis (28 Juillet 2010)

201291 a dit:


> -> "Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur."



Tu as quoi comme mac et qu'elle version d'osx?

Le mac et ntfs ça marche pas bien ensemble.

Il aurait fallu le formatter en fat32.

Si tu as un windows branche le dessus tu devrais etre capable de lire les fichiers.


----------

